# Matte OD Green Topshot



## andrewlefilms (Feb 4, 2016)

Brand new slingshot from Bill Hays. This is my first non-homemade catapult, so naturally I am very excited. Took six days to deliver to my house in Florida after ordering on his website, very impressed.

First impressions are great. The matte texture is very satisfying and the build quality is just amazing. Zero budge anywhere even at the tube hole slits. Very excited to shoot this bad boy.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the great slingshot .


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.. I have 1 the same color but not a matte finish.. I like the look of yours better


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Solid as a rock shooter there. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome what part of fla are you from?


----------



## andrewlefilms (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewlefilms (Feb 4, 2016)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> welcome what part of fla are you from?


Orlando suburbs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats on receiving your new slingshot, and welcome to the Forum


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

andrewlefilms said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > welcome what part of fla are you from?
> ...


Cool I go down that way a lot and hang out over in winter garden.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review and I know you'll get good use out of this one!


----------



## Jeffrey D.Johnson (Jan 20, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

i think I read it before on here but what's the best way to make your shiny slingshot matte like this? Just regular sand paper?


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Luck over skill said:


> i think I read it before on here but what's the best way to make your shiny slingshot matte like this? Just regular sand paper?


theTurk posted pics of his matted Sere and Scorpion here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46518-finally-the-next-step-begins/page-52

On post 1050 of the next page, he said he used a brillow pad.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > i think I read it before on here but what's the best way to make your shiny slingshot matte like this? Just regular sand paper?
> ...


Thanks that's the info I was looking for

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

welcome by the way . i like the matte finish on your topshot i have one and love it the best out all my collection . planning on getting a scorpy in matte black. enjoy it its a keeper


----------

